# Treestand Seat Repair



## linesideslayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever made/repaired a seat using paracord? I have an old lock-on stand that is in good shape just missing the cloth seat from dry rot. originally I thought I would just attach a piece of plywood to the top of it. but now it is too heavy and not capable of being folded up to carry into the woods.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would imagine you could use cow hitches to make a net seat out of paracord. It might not be the most comfortable thing in the world, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Jay2413 (Nov 26, 2010)

I replace alot of treestand seats. All my buddies gave me crap when I bought a sewing machine at a garage sale...............not anymore.LOL. If you know anyone who sews, buy some canvas duck, upholstery thread and needles, and it's a piece of cake. BTW Loc-on seats are pretty much the easiest to replace, just don't make it too long or it'll lean forwards since the fabric is the only thing that limits the front bar.


----------



## CROMAN69Z28 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've replaced the old, uncomfortable, seats on my stands with nylon webbing. I use 4" wide webbing which is easier and cheaper (most times free) than the 1"-2" stuff. Most ladder stands have "arms" that seats attach to. I simply cut two pieces of webbing the same length and attach to the arms, that gives me an 8" wide seat. You can add as much or as little swag as you would like, depending on how close/far you want your butt from the sanding platform. To me, they are more comfortable than a big name padded seat the uses 1" webbing sewn inside a pad. The webbing was originally used as tie downs on a big rig. If they get cut or freyed, the drivers usually relace them. Even if they are torn, most are 40'+ long and thats enough to do loads of seats. This method can be used on most all types of stands. Add an additional pad in the mix and you are set.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

I have used 3' tow straps. cut and wrap around and sew or bolt with big washer. i then use a "hotseat" on top for comfort. 02


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

linesideslayer said:


> Has anyone ever made/repaired a seat using paracord? I have an old lock-on stand that is in good shape just missing the cloth seat from dry rot. originally I thought I would just attach a piece of plywood to the top of it. but now it is too heavy and not capable of being folded up to carry into the woods.


Yes, but I didn't do anything fancy. I had climbed up and strapped in, and when I sat down the seat ripped. I used a spare haul rope I had (paracord) and made a makeshift woven net to replace the seat. It didn't look pretty, but it worked so well I just left it like that. If I remember right, it took two tries to get it right. The first time, I had too much slack in the weave and when I sat down the seat opened up more than I liked. So I redid it with less slack, and the second time it was about right for me.


----------

